# Considering the Fadermaster Pro - just looking at the 100 mm fader and wondering.....



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

...would it be worth the pricetag? Thoughts? (currently using the 'midi controller' functions of Komplete mk2 (88) - primarily the dials.) I do have an expression pedal as well (cc#1).


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 16, 2021)

The price is bonkers, but the FaderMaster is bulletproof, and they got the design and features right the first time. I sold mine almost 20 years ago, and the current unit is identical.

There are surprisingly few alternatives if you want long-throw (100mm) smooth-gliding faders for MIDI CC control, and all of them are fairly boutique-y.

The VS_Fader is a four-100mm-fader unit with similar build quality to the Fadermaster, but you must use a web browser like Chrome to reassign the MIDI CC numbers, and the guy only makes them in batches now and then. I got one and it's pretty awesome but then again I do prefer super-minimalist design:









nativeVS







nativevs.bigcartel.com





There's also a bunch of folks making variations on the open-source 16n faderbank, but all the ones I've seen have shorter 60mm faders. I have the one from Slate+Ash and it is beautifully done. It does have actual CV outputs on the back if you have a use for them, but like the VS_Fader it does require that you use Chrome to reassign the MIDI CC numbers. I bought normal looking fader caps to replace the Arp Odyssey style rubbery tips that it comes with.









16N → SLATE + ASH


SOLD OUT UNTIL JANUARY 2023 Hand built by Gareth Luke Custom 16n Faderbank used to control electronic musical instruments and devices. Each smooth as silk Alps 60mm fader can send MIDI data through USB or 3.5mm stereo jack, CV (0-5V) through sixteen dedicated jacks, or I2C data through TRS jack...




slateandash.com





Michigan Synth Works make their version of the 16n for both desktop and Eurorack use, and they've got upgraded firmware which has a few more features like CC range etc:









XVI Desktop USB 16 Channel Fader Bank with CV, I2C, and MIDI


USB MIDI IS NOW FIXED ON M1 MACs running Ventura 13.0.1. USB Hub workaround works on previous M1 MacOS versions New Pattern case with Rear mounted I/O USB C Connection Online parameter editor: https://misw.us/editor Edit Midi CC# per channel on USB MIDI and TRS MIDI Outputs Set MIDI CC Range...




michigansynthworks.com





There are also a few on Etsy of all places, most of which use short 60mm faders and require external apps to assign MIDI CC numbers.

But of course these boutique makers come and go, but JL Cooper is here to stay. And the Fadermaster does not need any external app to program the assignments, unlike all of the ones I've linked above.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> The price is bonkers, but the FaderMaster is bulletproof, and they got the design and features right the first time. I sold mine almost 20 years ago, and the current unit is identical.
> 
> There are surprisingly few alternatives if you want long-throw (100mm) smooth-gliding faders for MIDI CC control, and all of them are fairly boutique-y.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information. I'd like to have something like this sitting on my desk for the next decade - future proof if possible. JLcooper is priced bonkers for sure, but....... 

No rush to run out and buy - just started thinking about this change.


----------



## olvra (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

olvra said:


>



Come on - give me more.  Do you own one of these. If the slider feel is half as good as these 'look' I may be in.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

Dang - they are out of stock for the 100 mm ones. :(


----------



## charlieclouser (Sep 16, 2021)

olvra said:


>



Wow! Very nice. Hadn't seen this one before. I like that no additional app is needed for programming. The red color.... not so much. But still seems like a great option.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 16, 2021)

I got this one a few weeks back and love it (and it's 80 bucks!):





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewelry, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com





The guy Jeff makes several versions with more Faders, I only needed three. Right now you order it with preset CC values (fine with me) but he sent an email last week saying that he's working out a utility so we can change that. It may not be the best fader unit for everyone, but I just wanted 3 faders set at 11, 1 and 21 and I couldn't be happier.

Here's the home page for all his models:








TheMIDIMaker - Etsy


Shop MIDI Controllers For Creators Like You by TheMIDIMaker located in Prosper, Texas. Top shop for gifts. Buyers bought gifts from this shop and gave them 5-star reviews!




www.etsy.com





Here's his home page which is where you get the software needed:
https://prosper3dprinting.com/Sparrow/
Here's mine next to my RME ARC USB for comparison (assuming you are familiar with the RME, lol)


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 16, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Wow! Very nice. Hadn't seen this one before. I like that no additional app is needed for programming. The red color.... not so much. But still seems like a great option.


OK, that's a nice feature, not needing additional software. It's great to see small businesses pop up providing a solution the bigger companies won't provide. I approached PreSonus with a design and hit a cement wall. Oh well, support the little guys!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 16, 2021)

charlieclouser said:


> Wow! Very nice. Hadn't seen this one before. I like that no additional app is needed for programming. The red color.... not so much. But still seems like a great option.


I guess I am a 'bug going towards a light bulb' - the red color is one thing I LOVE about it. 

It also looks like anodized aluminum. Cool if it is.


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Jul 26, 2022)

Old thread, but in case you find your way here looking for 100mm MIDI over USB faders...
Our new design is completely sealed and fingerprint free. 
https://amc3midicontrollers.com/


----------



## SchnookyPants (Jul 29, 2022)

amc3midicontrollers said:


> Old thread, but in case you find your way here looking for 100mm MIDI over USB faders...
> Our new design is completely sealed and fingerprint free.
> https://amc3midicontrollers.com/


Programmable CC ranges?


----------



## amc3midicontrollers (Jul 29, 2022)

SchnookyPants said:


> Programmable CC ranges?


Programmable cc# and MIDI chan per fader, yes. Ranges, no. CC values are 0 to 127. It would be possible to limit the range I suppose, but that's currently not a user definable setting.


----------

